

Why do you dislike X language/framework/library? - qodeninja

This has nothing to do with performance, right tool for the right job or what have you.<p>For one reason or another there exist a &quot;software technology&quot; that you simply do not like.<p>Who cares what Y fanboy says, or what X fangirl thinks? maybe it looked at you funny... but if you&#x27;ve got a legitimate, pragmatic reason that&#x27;s ok too!<p>Tell me YC... What is it, and why?<p>Bonus points: how do you respond when someone within shouting range has the bright idea to use this technology that you loathe?
======
serf
Although they are my primary languages :

I dislike dealing with setting up specific python instances. I hate the
differing versions and the specific libraries of software that each version
breaks vice-versa. Virtual environments serve to make things easier if you
have a singular routine, but usually add unneeded complexity. I have felt that
the split between the pythons was a detriment ever since it was announced, and
it has lead to more work for me overall. (I understand the reasons, before
anyone tries to convince me to change my mind)

I hate setting up my common lisp environment, but that's thankfully pretty
rare.

------
MalcolmDiggs
.NET is my hot-button. I don't actually know why...but when someone I
otherwise like/respect tells me they're a .NET developer I just can't ever
look at them the same way again.

It's like saying "I eat spiders"... it doesn't offend me, per se... it just
grosses me out.

------
dalke
There's 300+ pages hating on unix in
[http://richard.esplins.org/static/downloads/unix-haters-
hand...](http://richard.esplins.org/static/downloads/unix-haters-handbook.pdf)
.

